# Ultrawide Screen 21:9



## XtremeGamers (Dec 18, 2020)

guys I run a ultrawide monitor the acer predator and it is 3440 x 1440p and 4K is there away you all could code in the 21:9 on the canvas and not 43:18 this would really work out for people who also stream in 21:9 like which I do not get no complaints about the black bars on top and bottom. this would be nice to have in there and also if we are streaming in 2580 X 1080p ultrawide i really do love this monitor and I my self would never go back to a 16:9 at all


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 19, 2020)

You can enter whatever resolution you want.


----------



## XtremeGamers (Dec 19, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> You can enter whatever resolution you want.


yes I know that. when you see the numbers on the right hand side where the resolution is well it does not say 21:9 it saids 43:18 which is wrong. It would be nice if that could get fix when it comes to 3440 x 1440 21:9  and also when we are going live we should be able to change anything we want but it's rays out and does not show it would be nice to edit stuff on the fly


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 19, 2020)

Technically speaking, 3440x1440 isn't 21:9, it's 43:18. It's only marketed as 21:9. See here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/21:9_aspect_ratio#Computer_monitors

Open a calculator and divide 3440 by 1440. It comes out to 2.38888[...]. Then divide 21 by 9. It comes out to 2.33333[...]. Since those are different, that means 3440x1440 is not 21:9. If you divide 43 by 18, it also comes out to 2.38888[...], which means 3440x1440 is a 43:18 resolution.


----------



## XtremeGamers (Dec 19, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> Technically speaking, 3440x1440 isn't 21:9, it's 43:18. It's only marketed as 21:9. See here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/21:9_aspect_ratio#Computer_monitors
> 
> Open a calculator and divide 3440 by 1440. It comes out to 2.38888[...]. Then divide 21 by 9. It comes out to 2.33333[...]. Since those are different, that means 3440x1440 is not 21:9. If you divide 43 by 18, it also comes out to 2.38888[...], which means 3440x1440 is a 43:18 resolution.


Thank you for the math Lesson Their. which i understand the factor. I was just ask if we could the 21:9 instead of the 43:18


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 20, 2020)

Your monitor is not 21:9 so you cannot stream at an undistorted 21:9 without black bars for people watching on true 21:9 monitors. The only way to do that would be to set your resolution manually to a true 21:9 resolution and then either stretch your capture or add some sort of content to fill the black bars.

True 21:9 monitors are actually pretty rare when it comes to computer monitors, so I honestly wouldn't worry about it too much. The more common "21:9" resolutions are the ones listed in that Wikipedia link.

If you want a true 21:9 resolution, then enter a true 21:9 resolution manually and fid some way to fill the black bars yourself. I recommend using a Scale/Aspect Ratio filter on your game/display capture with the Undistort setting applied (which pushes distortion to the edges of the screen).


----------



## XtremeGamers (Dec 20, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> Your monitor is not 21:9 so you cannot stream at an undistorted 21:9 without black bars for people watching on true 21:9 monitors. The only way to do that would be to set your resolution manually to a true 21:9 resolution and then either stretch your capture or add some sort of content to fill the black bars.
> 
> True 21:9 monitors are actually pretty rare when it comes to computer monitors, so I honestly wouldn't worry about it too much. The more common "21:9" resolutions are the ones listed in that Wikipedia link.
> 
> If you want a true 21:9 resolution, then enter a true 21:9 resolution manually and fid some way to fill the black bars yourself. I recommend using a Scale/Aspect Ratio filter on your game/display capture with the Undistort setting applied (which pushes distortion to the edges of the screen).



To be far about it was not really worried about the black bars I know most cases there will be because of it being ultrawide and that's fine i just figured that since my monitor is 21:9 monitor I just wanted to see if  43:18  taken out add the 21:9


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 20, 2020)

The aspect ratio that is displayed is based on the resolution that was entered, that's all. Like, it mathematically calculates the aspect ratio and shows it. If you want it to show the text "21:9" as the aspect ratio instead of "43:18" then you are asking the program to lie to you about how math works in pursuit of something that literally doesn't matter.


----------



## XtremeGamers (Dec 20, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> The aspect ratio that is displayed is based on the resolution that was entered, that's all. Like, it mathematically calculates the aspect ratio and shows it. If you want it to show the text "21:9" as the aspect ratio instead of "43:18" then you are asking the program to lie to you about how math works in pursuit of something that literally doesn't matter.



Not asking any thing to lie. I know this can be is could we get update on next version lets since I am streaming in like 1440p and the stream is lagging can get that part not grayed out when we go live we are still able to change the Resolution on the fly and encoder as well


----------

